# anybody near savannah?



## squid611 (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum. Don't know anyone else with atvs so nobody to ride with. Anyone wanna go riding and know any other good places. All I know is Big Nasty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know I saw someone in the new members thread not long ago, that said they are from Savannah.... can't remember who though.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in Valdosta, and will be riding at Fat Daddy's this weekend.


----------

